# ill adopt any racing homer



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

looking for any unwanted racing homers in san diego area and willing to drive up to los angeles area. i have a place for them and will be in good home...
619-200-8917 or you can email me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I am pretty sure moderator TAWhatley in Lake Forest has pigeons of all descdritptions available...and the Pasadena Humane Society often has pigeons for adoption...check your local (and not so local) shelters....those birds are truly in need of homes and are often quite healthy and remarkble birds!


----------

